# Index Plate Size Used On Bs-0 Or Bs-1 Import Dividing Head?



## Rata222 (May 11, 2016)

Hi

If anyone has one of the import BS-0 or BS-1 import dividing heads- could you tell me the dimensions?

I ran across an old L-W dividing head – with a 5” chuck.  It only had one index plate.  1.125” ID, 5” OD – 3 mounting holes.  After researching and finding an old post here– it was suggested that  maybe the BS-0  import plates from Grizzly or Shars may work.  Not confirmed -  I called both. 

A lady at Grizzly said that she would ask someone in one of the stores to get a dimension- since it was not listed in the documentation.  A young man called back and said he was told to tell me “They don’t measure parts”.

Shars was kind enough to go measure and call me back- The one found had a .75” ID .  I believe these are for the rotary table.
So I am getting nowhere -  and would appreciate any help from someone that owns one of these

Thank you
Jim


----------



## Bob Korves (May 11, 2016)

Rata222 said:


> Hi
> 
> If anyone has one of the import BS-0 or BS-1 import dividing heads- could you tell me the dimensions?
> 
> ...


Dividing plates are even a bit more involved than you stated.  They have different thicknesses, which can sometimes be accommodated, sometimes not.  The mounting screw pattern can be metric or imperial, which are sometimes very close, and the holes and the countersinks for the screw heads can be different sizes, again sometimes very close, but no fit.  The fact that the plates are usually hardened makes them difficult to modify.  Assuming you can get a plate that will mount to the machine, larger and smaller diameters can work so long as they fit over the shaft assembly and the hole circles are reachable by the indexing arm.  If the plate is too big it will hit the table in some orientations, though there are workarounds for that.  The pin and pin holes are also made in different sizes.  Trusting a seller to measure all of that accurately enough to be sure they will fit is problematic.

Dividing plates are a reasonably trivial CNC job.  Once the basic dimensions are loaded, making multiple plates with different hole counts is very little extra programming work, most of the work is in changing out the blanks on the machine.  You can make the blanks yourself or have them included in the CNC job.  The plates do not need to be hardened steel for occasional home shop work.  They could be mild steel, aluminum, or even Delrin and would do the job.  Keith Rucker at vintagemachinery.org on YouTube has a recent series on doing just that for his dividing head.  Check it out.


----------



## BGHansen (May 11, 2016)

I made up some dividing plates on my mill, like Bob said, plain carbon steel for home shop use.  I don't have CNC, but my mill has a DRO with points on a circle function.  Input the radius and number of holes and started drilling/reaming.  Pretty easy project.  If you don't have a mill with a DRO, there are a number of sites that have a calculator to give you X's and Y's, or I could give you a hand with the trig.

Bruce


----------



## Bob Korves (May 11, 2016)

BGHansen said:


> I made up some dividing plates on my mill, like Bob said, plain carbon steel for home shop use.  I don't have CNC, but my mill has a DRO with points on a circle function.  Input the radius and number of holes and started drilling/reaming.  Pretty easy project.  If you don't have a mill with a DRO, there are a number of sites that have a calculator to give you X's and Y's, or I could give you a hand with the trig.
> 
> Bruce


Wow Bruce!  That is a lot of holes to do manually, unless you were just doing a single circle or two to get a project done.  I can be pretty methodical and get into the Zen of the thing, but a whole dividing plate full of holes done by coordinate drilling would certainly get mind numbing after a while.  You get the "stick to it" award!


----------



## Rata222 (May 11, 2016)

Thank you the quick responses and some  additional things Ito consider.   Making them from scratch without a DRO seems a bit daunting.  At $12.25 ea, the Grizzly plates would be a great  starting point -  if I found the ID and OD were in  in the ballpark - I would attempt modifications . Though I had not considered they may be too hard.    Hopefully  the ID could be bored (without hitting the index holes) or bushed down if needed.  Making a pin and arm if needed would be a good project.    Without inconveniencing anyone, I was hoping someone may know the dimensions - just to verify before buying.   
Thanks again - I will keep you updated of any success.  

Jim


----------



## BGHansen (May 11, 2016)

Bob Korves said:


> Wow Bruce!  That is a lot of holes to do manually, unless you were just doing a single circle or two to get a project done.  I can be pretty methodical and get into the Zen of the thing, but a whole dividing plate full of holes done by coordinate drilling would certainly get mind numbing after a while.  You get the "stick to it" award!


I made up two plates for an import universal dividing head, 6 rings of holes each.  Did a 21-33 and 37-49 plate; lots and lots of holes (around 400 as I recall).  Just about as bad as cutting some 72 tooth gears once . . .

Bruce


----------



## BGHansen (May 11, 2016)

Rata222 said:


> Thank you the quick responses and some  additional things Ito consider.   Making them from scratch without a DRO seems a bit daunting.  At $12.25 ea, the Grizzly plates would be a great  starting point -  if I found the ID and OD were in  in the ballpark - I would attempt modifications . Though I had not considered they may be too hard.    Hopefully  the ID could be bored (without hitting the index holes) or bushed down if needed.  Making a pin and arm if needed would be a good project.    Without inconveniencing anyone, I was hoping someone may know the dimensions - just to verify before buying.
> Thanks again - I will keep you updated of any success.
> 
> Jim


I sure hope it works out for you.  My right arm got tired drilling and reaming all of the holes for a pair of plates.

Bruce


----------



## 4GSR (May 11, 2016)

Rata222 said:


> Hi
> 
> If anyone has one of the import BS-0 or BS-1 import dividing heads- could you tell me the dimensions?
> 
> ...



Jim,

The BS-0 dividing heads use a plate that is 3.938" OD x  .829" ID x .218" thick. Not sure about the BS-1 plate dimensions.  The BS-2 plates are close to the same as the L-W plates at 5" OD x 1.125" ID and about .218" in thickness.  They all have three hole mounting.  There are lots of different plates out there and sometimes makes it hard to decide which to pick.  I had one original plate with my D-H when I got it.  Had a guy over in Great Britain make me the other two plates.  He used to sell D-H plates on eBay years ago.  Haven't seen or heard from him since then. But if you have the talent, patiences, and time on your hands as Bruce has, well maybe, I think it would be fun to do a set by his method!


----------



## GarageGuy (May 11, 2016)

I'm following this thread because I need some dividing plates for my L-W dividing head too.  The BS-2 plates look like they may be an option with little modification needed.

Thanks!

GG


----------



## Rata222 (May 12, 2016)

4gsr said:


> Jim,
> 
> The BS-0 dividing heads use a plate that is 3.938" OD x  .829" ID x .218" thick. Not sure about the BS-1 plate dimensions.  The BS-2 plates are close to the same as the L-W plates at 5" OD x 1.125" ID and about .218" in thickness.  They all have three hole mounting.



Ken
Thank you for the specs.  That is exactly what I needed.  Saved me from  ordering the Grizzly plates blindly.  Looks like the BS-2 plates are close to whats needed- other than the  thickness.  I think one could readily add a spacer on the back and drill mounting holes if needed.  Had not seen BS-2s offered on any of the "cheaper" tool sights yet. Still searching.
Thank you again for the info.
Jim


----------

